# 1/100 HMs Victory - figures?



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Hi all,

I'm building one of the most frustrating models of my life; the airfix 1/100 HMS Victory - the instructions are a bloody nightmare!!!!

I'm sticking with it because it cost so much - but I've never built a model that has made me feel so unhappy while building it - it almost gives me a nose bleed.

Anyway, I'd like to populate the decks with crew, does anyone know where I can get 1/100 (or there abouts) figures?

They don't have to be period figures as I'm happy to convert them.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Those people figures from the gigantic insect kits ( tarantula-scorpion-mantis )
are about .75"- 1/98 scale if anyone has those left over, or if availlable at a dollar (oops, pound sterling ) store ?? How about a miniature dollhouse store or hobby shop ??
Dabbler

PS. good luck and patience on the ship !!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm building one of the most frustrating models of my life; the airfix 1/100 HMS Victory - the instructions are a bloody nightmare!!!!

I'm sticking with it because it cost so much - but I've never built a model that has made me feel so unhappy while building it - it almost gives me a nose bleed.



Ahh, yes, the joys of building Airfix kits, I can see it all now; anyway, I think that the small platform passenger figures for train sets made by Hornby and other model railway companies are about the right scale, molded in off-white plastic if I remember rightly, and are or were sold in small see-thru bags with a cardboard header. 
Try looking in yellow pages for model railway shops; they're the ones who usually sell packets of lichen and green flocking granules to make train sets look more 'realistic'!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

That's about right Cro, HO scale at 1/87 would be about .82" tall.


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Oh thats great guys thank you!


I have a bunch of those gigantics kits and was just about to throw them out - I will also try the train figure ideas too!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh hell, there HAVE to be 1/96 figures out there - it's a standard ship scale.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorta thing that may be of help, 15mm scale is one scale used by the tabletop battle mob.
It's in the 1/100th ballpark so to speak. Found one site here which is a link page with a list of manufactirers in the UK and overseas who make that kinda thing, could be a place to start.

Still mustering up the info and courage 'fore i attack the 1/100th Vicky meself


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Bay , i feel yer pain bro . i'm using a 1/72 scale Airfix Golden Hind to make Zombie pirate ship . 
i tell ya , if i'd have bought this to do up as the historical Hind i'd be PO'd as there were at least 5 parts missing ( nothing i couldn't do without for a kitbash mind you , it's just for the price they charge they should do better ) . 
and the thread they supplied for the rigging .....sheee . 
sorry i couldn't help but that was a good rant eh ? 
hb


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A Google search turned this up:
http://www.model-dockyard.com/deans/fittings-result.asp?productid=df96


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Excellent links Guys!


Many thanks! 

There are certain parts of this model I could only build after looking at pictures of the real thing and other peoples models. Its not that it doesn't go together well, its just that there are so many parts to be glued on using the same diagram - its really hard to see what goes where.

Thanks again,

Mike


----------

